# ID Camps listing?



## gkrent

Does anyone know of a place where they aggregate/list Spring College ID Camps?


----------



## outside!

This may not be the best list, but here are a list of College ID camps that CIF San Diego has forced female soccer players to submit for approval. Funny how there are no "Approved" college ID camps for football. Sorry to rant, but structural discrimination is still discrimination.

http://www.cifsds.org/eligibility.html#v-tabs5


----------



## soccerobserver

GK, this one has a national and academic slant to the colleges listed...http://www.elitecollegesports.com/soccer/page/id-camps-and-clinics-soccer-w

and this one is more inter-active and enables you to use location or school name to screen camps...https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/search/?area=camp


----------



## Glen

These ID camps are such a rip off in my opinion.  Anyone have a different perspective?  What am I missing?


----------



## outside!

Glen said:


> These ID camps are such a rip off in my opinion.  Anyone have a different perspective?  What am I missing?


Camps with limited attendance (~50 players) that are run by the coaching staff are a great way to get some exposure. Mega camps that are mostly run by the team players are mostly just fund raisers. No matter what, a player has to perform well to go from being noticed to being recruited.


----------



## soccerobserver

Glen said:


> These ID camps are such a rip off in my opinion.  Anyone have a different perspective?  What am I missing?


Glen, like Outside said the winter and fall camps tend to be smaller and lead to offers. The big ones during the summer seem like money-makers more than recruiting opportunities to me.


----------



## mirage

gkrent said:


> Does anyone know of a place where they aggregate/list Spring College ID Camps?



Here you go.  Its listed by state and by gender. 

http://www.collegeidcamps.net

I've used it to find out when a particular school is having their ID camp.  Then goto the school of interest and verify, as some details can be wrong on the consolidated sites.

Also, it lists by D1~3, NAIA within each state.


----------



## outside!

mirage said:


> Here you go.  Its listed by state and by gender.
> 
> http://www.collegeidcamps.net
> 
> I've used it to find out when a particular school is having their ID camp.  Then goto the school of interest and verify, as some details can be wrong on the consolidated sites.
> 
> Also, it lists by D1~3, NAIA within each state.


While this is a great list, the California list has many "none posted" entries and I know for a fact one of them is wrong. If a school your player is interested in does not show on the list, contact the coach directly to ask a about ID camps. The coaches are allowed to respond to those requests.


----------



## gkrent

Thank you for your responses!


----------



## ADPSOCCER

SoCal Summer Showcase ID Camp
June 16, 2017 @ Silverlakes, Norco.
Great list of schools, building each day.

Early bird discount until June 1st - $40 off.
http://www.socalsummershowcase.com/showcase/id-camp


----------



## full90

Has anyone ever heard of a "private ID" camp where the invite list is limited to a certain number of kids? Like a school only invites their top 20 or kids they are interested in?  I have heard some second hand stories about these but never actually seen anything definitive. Are these happening or are they unicorns?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

full90 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a "private ID" camp where the invite list is limited to a certain number of kids? Like a school only invites their top 20 or kids they are interested in?  I have heard some second hand stories about these but never actually seen anything definitive. Are these happening or are they unicorns?


ID2 was one a couple years back.
I dont know if they still do them. It was an ECNL ID workout with kids from two or three different age groups training and scrimmaging together.
I met MAP at one of them, although neither one of us were invited. (just our kids)

I'm done with club, other than my kid playing summer games to stay sharp, but Im sure there are still unicorn callouts somewhere.


----------



## outside!

full90 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a "private ID" camp where the invite list is limited to a certain number of kids? Like a school only invites their top 20 or kids they are interested in?  I have heard some second hand stories about these but never actually seen anything definitive. Are these happening or are they unicorns?


I don't know about "invite only" but many camps are not well publicized, especially the winter camps. Due to NCAA communication rules for younger players, many coaches will only reply to emails with ID camp information. Have your player email coaches and then research any of the camps the coaches mention. If you have to really dig for the camp information, chances are the camp will not have huge attendance. While a small number of attendees helps players to stand out, there needs to be at least enough players to run meaningful scrimmages. 25 players would be the minimum and 50 players are enough to form 4 teams for scrimmages and allow some movement of players between teams to evaluate match-ups. Significantly more players than 50 starts to sound like a team fundraiser.


----------



## Livinthedream

*UPPER90 COLLEGE SOCCER ID CAMP FOR GIRLS- JUNE 9th-10th, 2017*

*Our Upper90 College ID Camp is different for a few reasons:*

· We focus on identification by offering TWO sessions. Friday night you will be trained by college coaches. Saturday you will play two 80 minute 11v11 games.

· Limited to 90 players which means more EXPOSURE.

· Training and playing on the best grass fields in Southern California.

· All games played will be videotaped and posted on YouTube.

· Recruiting and NCAA presentation for all players AND parents.

· Individual evaluation provided at the conclusion of camp.


Our camp has been designed by two time NCAA national champion head men's soccer coach at Cal State University Dominguez Hills, Joe Flanagan. He and college coaches from all over the United States, will be training and evaluating you over a two day period.

Please visit flanagansocceracademy.com for more information and to register TODAY. Feel free to reply to us with any questions.


Hope to see you June 9th!

Joe Flanagan

Director Flanagan Soccer Academy/Upper90 College ID Camps


----------



## Livinthedream

*
UPPER90 COLLEGE ID CAMP GIRLS JUNE 9th-10th---EARLY BIRD PRICE EXTENDED TO MAY 30TH--ACT NOW

ATTENTION ALL FEMALE SOCCER PLAYERS 2020-2017*
Don't miss out on the Upper90 College Soccer GIRLS ID Camp at the StubHub Center on the campus of Cal State University Dominguez Hills!  Early bird pricing ends May 30th.  Friday6/9 check-in will be from 4:00-4:45pm and session will run from 5:00-7:00pm.  Saturday's session will be 8:00am-5:00pm.  Visit our website and sign up TODAY!

http://flanagansocceracademy.com/upper-90/



*Confirmed College Coaches*

UCLA

University of San Francisco

LMU

UCSD

Cal State University Northridge

University of Riverside

Cal State University Dominguez Hills

Cal State University Los Angeles

Occidental College

Cal Tech



*MORE TO BE REVEALED WEEKLY*

*Space is limited to 90 per camp!  ONLY 20 SPOTS LEFT!  *


We offer team discounts if 5 or more from your team sign up.  Contact me with any questions.  

Thanks,

Joe Flanagan

Head Men's Soccer Coach Cal State University Dominguez Hills

Director Flanagan Soccer Academy/Upper90


----------



## Fact

I thought Cal Tech does not recruit for sports?  Is this new since they just started a womens soccer program?


----------



## Livinthedream

Fact said:


> I thought Cal Tech does not recruit for sports?  Is this new since they just started a womens soccer program?


Yep...great way to get into a phenomenal institution.


----------



## Zerodenero

Fact said:


> I thought Cal Tech does not recruit for sports?  Is this new since they just started a womens soccer program?





Livinthedream said:


> Yep...great way to get into a phenomenal institution.


Agreed -  Word around the south land is their recruiting pitch is...."We're Cal Tech and we're looking for a few girls who ROCK!! "

They make MIT seam like a Juco (well, sort of)


----------



## outside!

Zerodenero said:


> Agreed -  Word around the south land is their recruiting pitch is...."We're Cal Tech and we're looking for a few girls who ROCK!! "
> 
> They make MIT seam like a Juco (well, sort of)


I can't remember the last time MIT landed something on another planet.


----------



## ADPSOCCER




----------



## Livinthedream

Don't miss out on the Upper90 College Soccer ID Camp at the StubHub Center on the campus of Cal State University Dominguez Hills!  The camp is designed and ran by college coaches and provides a strong platform for recruiting exposure!Friday 6/9 check-in is 4:00-4:30pm and training is 5-7pm. Saturday 6/10 is from 8am-5pm. Sign up by June 5th and receive $100 off!  *ONLY 10 SPOTS LEFT! *Visit our website and sign up TODAY!

http://flanagansocceracademy.com/upper-90/



*Confirmed College Coaches*

UCLA

Long Beach State University

UC Santa Barbara

San Diego State University

Cal State University Northridge

University of Riverside

Cal State University Dominguez Hills

Cal State University Los Angeles

Occidental College

Cal Tech

Marymount



We offer team discounts if 5 or more from your team sign up.  Contact me with any questions.  

Thanks,

Joe Flanagan

Head Men's Soccer Coach Cal State University Dominguez Hills

Director Flanagan Soccer Academy/Upper90


----------



## Kevin Redding

My kids and I have used this site for checking out ID camps and ratings: https://idcampssoccer.com/.  Looks like they list the summer & spring ID camps offered by colleges.


----------



## tugs

MIT...where the only thing that goes down on you is your GPA


----------



## GoWest

tugs said:


> MIT...where the only thing that goes down on you is your GPA


Really? Disturbing in a word.


----------



## GoWest

Thanks for the camp info.


----------



## Fact

tugs said:


> MIT...where the only thing that goes down on you is your GPA


As the parent of 2 teenage daughters at Surf, try to show some class.


----------



## Justafan

GoWest said:


> Really? Disturbing in a word.


Are you really going to lose sleep over this?


----------



## Fact

Justafan said:


> Are you really going to lose sleep over this?


Saying that Pham is disturbing does not mean that GoWest is going to lose sleep. It just means that he is messed up.


----------



## Zerodenero

tugs said:


> MIT...where the only thing that goes down on you is your GPA


Silly Wabbit.



GoWest said:


> Really? Disturbing in a word.


What Tuggie-Boo meant to say was...."MIT...where the only thing that goes down is awesomeness that goes up"

We know a SoCal girl who played VBall there....well, today she's on a team known as Space-X, she and her specific unit launched Falcon Heavy. So I guess one could say their grads  do go down 

Btw- My kiddo has been to MIT's camp, and had a great time. Great coach, great players and great city.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> Silly Wabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> What Tuggie-Boo meant to say was...."MIT...where the only thing that goes down is awesomeness that goes up"
> 
> We know a SoCal girl who played VBall there....well, today she's on a team known as Space-X, she and her specific unit launched Falcon Heavy. So I guess one could say their grads  do go down
> 
> Btw- My kiddo has been to MIT's camp, and had a great time. Great coach, great players and great city.



Stop looking at the big picture @Zerodenero !


----------

